
Nucléaire : arrêtons Iter, ce réacteur hors de prix et inutilisable - Libération - nippotam
http://www.liberation.fr/societe/0101651202-nucleaire-arretons-iter-ce-reacteur-hors-de-prix-et-inutilisable
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Google translation:

[http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?js=y&prev=_t&...](http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http://www.liberation.fr/societe/0101651202-nucleaire-
arretons-iter-ce-reacteur-hors-de-prix-et-inutilisable&sl=fr&tl=en)

